# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  ارسال گزارش از وضعیت job ها  به ایمیل

## taknavaz123

با سلام.
اگر در sqlserver  روی یک job  در   properties  بگیرید تو قسمت Notification میشه تیک قسمت ایمیل رو زد .
اما در کارد روبروش نمیشه ایمیلی وارد کرد که مثلا در صورت ایجاد خطا یک ایمیل ارسال بکنه.
چه جوری میشه یه ایمیل رو در این قسمت set کرد؟

----------


## شمیمه اکبری

با سلام

زمانیکه job را بروی when the job fails را انتخاب کنید در صورت خطا ایمیل فرستاده می شود.

----------


## taknavaz123

> با سلام
> 
> زمانیکه job را بروی when the job fails را انتخاب کنید در صورت خطا ایمیل فرستاده می شود.


جواب به کدوم ایمیل فرستاده میشه!!! من که هنوز ایمیل رو به sql  معرفی نکردم.
این تعریف ایمیل برای Sql  در کجا صورت میگیره؟

----------


## شمیمه اکبری

> جواب به کدوم ایمیل فرستاده میشه!!! من که هنوز ایمیل رو به sql معرفی نکردم.
> این تعریف ایمیل برای Sql در کجا صورت میگیره؟


 
از لینک زیر استفاده کنید.

http://blog.sqlauthority.com/2008/08...-sql-database/

----------

